# Best Printer for Mug Sublimation?



## emar

Hi again,

I have spent ages looking through the fourms trying to find the best printer to get for mug sublimation.

Thus far, I have not found any definate answers to my question on other threads.

If anyone can tell me what currently available printer would be the best please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## helix-2000

Are you going to use dye sub then the printer would be an ink jet. If you are going to use a laser then you can use dye sub again or specdial laser transfer paper. Everyone has their own opionion as to what printer is the best. You need to make an educated decision based on what you want to do and how much money you have to spend for printer and dye sub inks.


----------



## emar

I'm thinking Inkjet and I want to spend $1000 or under.


----------



## helix-2000

Try these links:

Nova Chrome
SUBLIMATION INK & Dye Sub Systems: Dye Sublimation Inks for Epson Printers
Sublimation Systems for Sublimation Transfer Printing - DyeTrans.com

The links will give you an idea of whats available and various cost ranges.


----------



## shn8v

I use an epson 1290, with bulk ink system for all my sub with great results. If you dont need A3 prints go for something smaller like a epson c82.


----------



## milabix

helix-2000 said:


> Are you going to use dye sub then the printer would be an ink jet. If you are going to use a laser then you can use dye sub again or specdial laser transfer paper. Everyone has their own opionion as to what printer is the best. You need to make an educated decision based on what you want to do and how much money you have to spend for printer and dye sub inks.


Any Epson printer will work, just choose the one that fits your budget and size requirements (on larger printers you can gang up multipleimages for faster priduction, but the smaller C88 will also do the job!). You can buy the printer at any online store or your local electronics store such as best buy, just check with your local ink supplier on which printers they support so once you set up your printer they can supply you with the appropriate color profiles. Or since it seems like you don't have much experience you might want to look for a local dealer to purchase a complete package, it might cost you a little extra, but they will help you decide on the right usnit and give you everything you need (paper, ink, color profiles, etc...)

Good luck
Milabix


----------



## sublimeimprints

Go to dyesub.org Lots of information on this. Plus suppliers etc.


----------



## dim116

The epson C88 works great for small format sublimation but it has been discontinued. If you can find one, it is a great little printer for sublimation. I have used many Epson printers over the years for sublimation & the C88 has been the best one for me regarding clogging issues - hardly any.
The Epson c120 replaced it and is very cheap. I do not have one but have heard favorable reviews.

Lar


----------



## helix-2000

On another group I am on there is a lot of problems with the C120 clogging as well as the colors are not coming out correctly. Don't take this as a slam against the new system but just thought you should know. I would imagine just as many like the C120 but these folks are using in a business.


Carl


----------



## robprovost

emma
names rob just moved to lismore and do dye sub, mugs tees mouse mats etc just purchased epson r290 $130 ciss for same $50 putting it through its pace this weekend if u need more info let me know [email protected].
regards 
rob


----------



## brbpro

Epson printers work quite well I started with an 870 then moved to a 1280 a 3000 and now using a 4800. using sublajet inks the IQ works well and have now moved to AiTanium over the last 11 years alot has changed but I still use the last 3 printer for the last 5yrs.


----------



## PressForProfit

emar said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I have spent ages looking through the fourms trying to find the best printer to get for mug sublimation.
> 
> Thus far, I have not found any definate answers to my question on other threads.
> 
> If anyone can tell me what currently available printer would be the best please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm thinking Inkjet and I want to spend $1000 or under.


Dear Emar,

If you look around, brand new Epson C88's are still available. I like this printer for mugs, especially if you use 8.5x14 (legal size) paper. Gives a great yield per page and only requires 4 colors of ink for a dynamite color range. For the under $100 price, it is hard to beat. Also, get a quick connect (bulk ink) system to cut your ink costs dramatically. The 8.5" width of the page is perfect for the mug cylinder. With the printer, bulk system and inks; you should be able to score this for under $1000.00

If you desire a larger printer the Epson 1400, is awesome. With Sublijet Inks, it is a six color printer. Very stable and fast as well. Does up to 13"x19". With the printer, bulk system and inks; this one will is going to break your $1000.00 budget.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CarlT

What Mike G said....

If you are only doing mugs, the C88+ or C120 is the way to go. You can still find the C88+, just a little searching is all. I have one and am using TOG inks (until they run out) , been using it over a year now and no problems.

If you plan on doing something besides mugs, like t-shirts...I would go with the larger printer..the 1400 is a great deal, 13 X 19 plenty to cover a shirt. That is the only regret I have of purchasing a C88, the size. I do a lot of shirts and wish I had went ahead and gotten the larger format. 

Either will do mugs great, just use good paper and your good to go.


----------



## emar

very late reply, but thanks for your help people


----------



## Naushad

hi, everyone, 
Is hp deskjet F2480 printer can do heat transfer for mug printing? Im new to mug printing and a beginner. Can anyone help me please????


----------



## T-Shirtprinter

No, it will not work.
Need either an Epson Printer or Ricoh Gel Printer.
Not all models though - you'll need to check with a supplier to recommend one that fits your needs.
Rich


----------



## Naushad

Thanks Rich,
Is Epson TX111 good for it?


----------



## conde tech

You will have to dye sublimate the mug. If you want to use an Epson printer, the following are available to be used with sublimation inks: Work Force 30, Epson 1400, Epson R1900 and Epson 4880. The Ricoh E3300N and GX 7000 are also good for sublimation.


----------



## Naushad

Hi. Again
where can i find sublimation ink for epson c120? And can anyone tell me the cheaper store for it or can anyone supply it for me.


----------



## conde tech

Do you have a sublimation vendor?


----------



## ian0301

Hello, Is the Ricoh e3300n a good printer to get? I have been wanting to do mug printing but don't know if this printer has problems. Thanks for any help, Ian


----------



## ian0301

Hello, I'm new here and have been wanting to do mug printing. I would be starting with selling on Ebay, friends, family, and Roller Rink my cousin manages. It looks like fun just to do anyways. I worked as a screen printer for 10 years and have t shirt printing skills but not mug printing. In my mind my setup would be a Ricoh E3300N printer with sublimation inks, 8.5 x 11 sublimation paper, 11 oz. sublimation mugs, heat tape, I have photoshop for adjusting images, 4 mug wraps, convection toaster oven to fit 4 mugs at a time, I would try 18 minutes at 400 degrees, cool in warm water after removing from oven and taking off wraps and paper. Am I missing something or would that be a good setup? Thanks for any replies, Ian


----------



## brbpro

Sounds like your ready to go for doing mugs.
Good luck


----------



## jdoug5170

Ian...the only thing I would add is 4 more wraps so you can be prepping mugs while you are waiting for the oven to do it's thing. I also like have a temp gun on hand. I don't remember the temp I used to aim for, but back in the day I would verify the temp of the inside of the mug on the mug press I use. Have stopped doing it as I seem to have it all dialed in now but know I will have to go back to it when and if I either replace or add another mug press.


----------



## ian0301

Thanks very much for the fast replies so far, Ian


----------



## Double Tees

My Ricoh does a great job for me. Highly recommend it.


----------



## aydinchik

Hi...i need a designs catalog for mug...nice creative pictures for mugs...is there any website like that?
thanks everyone


----------



## mn shutterbug

aydinchik said:


> Hi...i need a designs catalog for mug...nice creative pictures for mugs...is there any website like that?
> thanks everyone


I doubt it, but you are really better off starting a new thread rather than piggy backing onto an old thread that has nothing to do with it.


----------



## LB

ian0301 said:


> Hello, Is the Ricoh e3300n a good printer to get? I have been wanting to do mug printing but don't know if this printer has problems. Thanks for any help, Ian


I have a Ricoh e3300n and love it. No problems, no issues, it just turns out beautiful sublimation printing. Got it from Conde, David Gross set up my driver for me and it's been clear sailing from there. I print from Corel X3.


----------



## aydinchik

hi,
i bought the ricoh e3300N printers and for mug press i got this machine HPN Digital Mug Cup Heat Press Transfer Machine Heat Press Nation HPN Mug heat press machine... id ont know which temperature i have to put and how many second...is there anyone used this machine ?


----------



## dglenniu03

Oven or Press?


----------



## CreativeInk

what does A3 refer to? Sorry i'm a noob. Also someone had said earlier that you can print mug handles how is that done?


----------



## mgparrish

CreativeInk said:


> what does A3 refer to? Sorry i'm a noob. Also someone had said earlier that you can print mug handles how is that done?


A3 is used in most of the rest of the world except the US. It refers to paper size. A3 is very close to 11 x 17 size (tabloid size), but not exact. A4 is close to letter size.


----------



## CreativeInk

ok thanks lol I'm a noob


----------



## minority1

hi all

thought id give this thread a bump as i have just purchased one of these mug presses Mug Press

and i am currently looking to buy a good printer to compliment my new mug printing venture. can anybody suggest which would be best?

i have t-shirt printing experience with a DTG but no experience with mugs

many thanks in advance for your suggestions


----------



## mn shutterbug

That's an interesting contraption. You'll have to let us know how it works out.

I just googled it and it looks like it's available only in the UK.


----------



## minority1

mn shutterbug said:


> That's an interesting contraption. You'll have to let us know how it works out.


il be happy too


----------



## minority1

anybody?


----------



## mn shutterbug

All I do are mugs and have had excellent results with the Ricoh Gxe 3300N. I've had it about a year and printed around 600 mugs with it and still using the first set of cartridges. There are many times that the printer sits idle for a couple weeks or more at a time (sadly) and I've had to do a head cleaning just twice.


----------



## minority1

thank you for your quick reply

i cant seem to find your specific model

but would this be up too the job? Ricoh SP1200S A4 Mono Multifunction Laser Printer 4961311863707 | eBay


----------



## suzamac

minority1 said:


> thank you for your quick reply
> 
> i cant seem to find your specific model
> 
> but would this be up too the job? Ricoh SP1200S A4 Mono Multifunction Laser Printer 4961311863707 | eBay


No, no, no! you want a Ricoh *Gelsprinter (inkjet not laser)*, specifically the Ricoh e3300N mentioned above if you buy it used. The current models are Letter/Legal - Ricoh SG 3110DN or 11x17 - Ricoh GX e7700N. Before we sold our business we had done our sublimation transfers using all kinds of Epsons finally spending ~$1900 on a Epson 4800. Then when two of the heads needed replacement to the tune of $500 each, instead we got the Ricoh 3300. Wow, absolutely bullet-proof! Never a problem and every bit as good results from four colors or better than we ever got from the Epson with eight colors. If you buy a used Ricoh, make sure it has sublimation ink in it or be prepared to waste about a whole set of inks just trying to get sub ink to the printer heads.


----------



## mn shutterbug

Actually, Conde still has the 3300 for sale on their site.


----------



## minority1

mn shutterbug said:


> Actually, Conde still has the 3300 for sale on their site.


dp you have a link please?


----------



## mn shutterbug

It was there when I looked earlier today, and now it's gone. Either that or I had a senior moment.


----------



## minority1

mn shutterbug said:


> It was there when I looked earlier today, and now it's gone. Either that or I had a senior moment.


hahaha 

any other viable suggestions please


----------



## minority1

suzamac said:


> No, no, no! you want a Ricoh *Gelsprinter (inkjet not laser)*, specifically the Ricoh e3300N mentioned above if you buy it used. The current models are Letter/Legal - Ricoh SG 3110DN or 11x17 - Ricoh GX e7700N. Before we sold our business we had done our sublimation transfers using all kinds of Epsons finally spending ~$1900 on a Epson 4800. Then when two of the heads needed replacement to the tune of $500 each, instead we got the Ricoh 3300. Wow, absolutely bullet-proof! Never a problem and every bit as good results from four colors or better than we ever got from the Epson with eight colors. If you buy a used Ricoh, make sure it has sublimation ink in it or be prepared to waste about a whole set of inks just trying to get sub ink to the printer heads.



this one? 

Sublimation Printer Ricoh SG-3110DN A4 Geljet Printer With Sublimation Ink 4961311866630 | eBay


----------



## mn shutterbug

In that case, I'd go with the one Sue mentioned. DyeTrans SG 3110DN GelJet Sublimation Systems - DyeTrans.com


----------



## minority1

ok guys sorry for the really dumb question....

if i was to buy a new Ricoh SG 3110DN do i just not put the inks in that comes with it and order the sub ink. or is there 2 different types of Ricoh SG 3110DN. ie one is specific for sub printing 

it is that the only ones i can find on ebay say 'gel printer' and thats hat is confusing me


----------



## mgparrish

minority1 said:


> ok guys sorry for the really dumb question....
> 
> if i was to buy a new Ricoh SG 3110DN do i just not put the inks in that comes with it and order the sub ink. or is there 2 different types of Ricoh SG 3110DN. ie one is specific for sub printing
> 
> it is that the only ones i can find on ebay say 'gel printer' and thats hat is confusing me


Don't buy it on your own because there have been issues with Ricoh voiding warranties with sub inks. Get it from a sublimation dealer so you can get your warrenty through them

*Once you get it do not install the original Ricoh inks, you must install the sublimation ink first*. *If you install the OEM inks then you will have to purge those all out*, *several have made that mistake.*

Epson desktops are different, no long ink lines. Ricoh's are more like large format Epsons and have long ink lines.



Do


----------



## minority1

mgparrish said:


> Don't buy it on your own because there have been issues with Ricoh voiding warranties with sub inks. Get it from a sublimation dealer so you can get your warrenty through them
> 
> *Once you get it do not install the original Ricoh inks, you must install the sublimation ink first*. *If you install the OEM inks then you will have to purge those all out*, *several have made that mistake.*
> 
> Epson desktops are different, no long ink lines. Ricoh's are more like large format Epsons and have long ink lines.
> 
> 
> 
> Do


thanks i took your advice and bought one from a dealer. should arrive tomorrow

here is my mug press does anybody have any experience with these? cant find much feedback on them but with such a hefty price tag im hoping there good?


----------



## selanac

This is old, but don't know if anyone knows this or not. Canon cells a Selphy cp910 sublimation printer. You can buy them anywhere. Bestbuy, Amazon, etc. 

Don't know if you can print sublimation paper or not. It's prints 4" x 6". If it does print on sub paper, you can cut up some 8.5" x 11" paper. 

Going back to bestbuy tomorrow to pick up my phone. Will take some paper and see if they'll print it.


----------



## mgparrish

selanac said:


> This is old, but don't know if anyone knows this or not. Canon cells a Selphy cp910 sublimation printer. You can buy them anywhere. Bestbuy, Amazon, etc.
> 
> Don't know if you can print sublimation paper or not. It's prints 4" x 6". If it does print on sub paper, you can cut up some 8.5" x 11" paper.
> 
> Going back to bestbuy tomorrow to pick up my phone. Will take some paper and see if they'll print it.


 Won't work. See my comments in the shipping box for mugs thread where you also mentioned this.


----------



## WiggleButtz

I am also a newbie to mug sublimation so please forgive my silly questions. With the Epson printers do you use a specific ink such as a gel or regular printer ink? What would you consider a good paper to use for mugs? Any advise is greatly appreciated.
Wendy


----------



## WiggleButtz

I am looking at the Epson WF30 does anyone have any experience with this? I am just looking for a low end machine to start practicing with.


----------



## dim116

The Gel sublimation inks are for the Ricoh sublimation printers. For the epson printers you need to use sublimation ink such as what Sawgrass sells for the Epson printers. The regular epson ink that comes with the printers does not work for printing any sublimation items, including mugs. Most suppliers of items for sublimation items also sell the printers & the correct ink to use with them. It would be best to contact them directly for the right setup you need.


----------



## mapleleaf3

We use the Ricoh 7100DN and a GK DK 3.... works everytime perfectly.


----------



## WiggleButtz

Just to update I went with the Epson WF30 with Sawgrass sublimation inks. I use dyesub paper and I have had awesome luck with my mugs! Thank you to everyone for their suggestions.


----------



## DublinDan

Excellent, just what I was looking for.


----------



## Perry Zhi

We suggest Ricoh printer,it is cheap and good print effect on mug


----------



## selanac

Epson's are less expensive and very good printers. From what I hear, all Inkjet printers clog and have their own specific issues. We just have to learn what they are and how to fix them. Keep spare parts etc.

I just bit the bullet and bought a Mug Press. Will have to try it out and see how it works. I believe I still have 6 or 7 mugs downstairs somewhere. 

Also bought the chemical you can put on mugs yourself to allow sublimation ink.


----------



## Dekzion

selanac said:


> Epson's are less expensive and very good printers. From what I hear, all Inkjet printers clog and have their own specific issues. We just have to learn what they are and how to fix them. Keep spare parts etc.
> 
> I just bit the bullet and bought a Mug Press. Will have to try it out and see how it works. I believe I still have 6 or 7 mugs downstairs somewhere.
> 
> Also bought the chemical you can put on mugs yourself to allow sublimation ink.


You dont hear of Ricohs clogging as long as you leave them powered up, and in my opinion it is far cheaper and more effective to purchase mugs that are already coated.


----------



## dim116

Dekzion said:


> You dont hear of Ricohs clogging as long as you leave them powered up, and in my opinion it is far cheaper and more effective to purchase mugs that are already coated.


I have 2 Epson 7010 printers & I have never had a serious clog. I always leave my printers turned on. I've heard of some people trying to coat things for sublimation with not so good results. It will be interesting to see the results of someone coating their own mugs.


----------



## saraide

I have an Epson L355 Epson has included continuous ink system epson original.


----------

